

The history of grep - gcmalloc
https://medium.com/@rualthanzauva/grep-was-a-private-command-of-mine-for-quite-a-while-before-i-made-it-public-ken-thompson-a40e24a5ef48

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=history+of+grep#!/story/forever/0/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=history+of+grep#!/story/forever/0/history%20of%20grep)

